# new kitten and older cat not working out



## Banksy'sfriend (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am facing a rather unpleasant decision of having to rehome the kitten bought to be a friend for the incumbent cat, as incumbent cat isn't very happy. How do you actually know when to call time on something that isn't working or not? Kitten is 11 weeks old - we got her a bit too young - God knows what possessed me because I knew that she was too young but owner persuaded me that she wasn't - and she has been here since 1st October. 

Banksy is stress overgrooming - he appears after three weeks to have half accepted kitten (of whom I am fond of) but she is very dominant and is challenging him - they play fight and she of course wants to run around and play all day. 

I don't wish to rehome her and cause more stress for her, but can't see a way out of not - if my adult cat who is a rescue gets worse, I don't see much choice. I'm thinking of trying him on Zylkene, but if I have made a mistake in getting kitten, then it isn't fair on him. 

What have other people done when faced with this situation? 
BF


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

May I ask how you proceeded with the introduction of the two?

Here is a link on how to introduce kittens and cats:
Integrating Kittens with Cats

Have you got Feliway plugins? Before putting a cat on Zylkene I would try Feliway.

Tbh, 3-4 weeks of introduction is not long. I have been introducing my 2 kittens to my old cat for 5 months now. We are slowly getting there.

Good luck!


----------



## Banksy'sfriend (Jul 13, 2010)

Banksy doesn't respond to Feliway - done it before. 

I have gradually introduced them, and still supervise any time they are together. The young kitten is very boisterous and does want to play whenever she sees the adult, which is a couple of times a day - when he is coming through the house and she is sometime wandering around. At times they have just sat in the same room happily - but at present, she is very full on and is actively trying to interact with him, even when he isn't keen. 

He is friendly with other cats but obviously this hasn't quite panned out with having a kitten in his territory. I thought a kitten best bet in terms of low threat, but having read the link, perhaps not. 

BF


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How old is the cat? Is he an older boy or girl that needs rest or would you realistically expect him to have a bit of play in him still? 

We have a two year old cat and in September we got a kitten, I think it takes a long time for cats to get used to each other - We introduced them very slowly but Claude was still very put out at first, he wouldn't go upstairs where she was and he really didn't want to play with her at ALL. 

When Nancy's confidence got up she tried to play with him relentlessly for a few weeks and I really did wonder if we had done the right thing . However, Claude has established his boundaries and tells her off if she annoys him now and she doesn't harrass his anywhere near as much anymore, I don't really think either is top cat and they are never going to cuddle up together (she would love to but he isn't really a lap cat) but they do like each other, will happily share food bowls, and they sleep on the same bed or sofa often. 

I think, if they are not being aggressive with each other then you need to give it time to settle down, and give the older cat LOTS of attention. I used to go and find Claude with a bag of treats to give him a big cuddle without Nancy being there as well.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

How is Banksy reacting to the kitten wanting to play?

We recently (September the 3rd to be exact) rescued a kitten (5 months old) to live with our resident Button (9/10yrs old). Things haven't been plain sailing for us either and they still aren't best friends.

This is a video of one of the "outbursts"

Button vs Romeo - YouTube

(Note Buttons Ears back and her expression - she's pretty pee'd off with him)

But we have got to this point.. (usually in the evenings or really early mornings)



















Safe Room
Scent Swapping
Introducing for a few hours and then back to the safe room
Distracting Romeo with toys to leave Button alone
Letting Button teach Romeo to leave her alone (they never really had a fight just a nip and tap from Button made clear she wanted to be left alone)

It's not perfect now but Romeo may try once or twice a day to play.. Button makes it quite clear she doesn't want to and Romeo walks away usually.. In the late evenings early mornings you'll catch them laying fairly close on the bed or the sofa.. and just recently Button actually let Romeo groom her tail.

You need to give it time


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have a playful kitten and an adult who doesn't want to play much. I don't know if you can play enough with the kitten to satisfy her. I've always found getting two kittens works better than one, as they entertain each other and leave the older cat or cats alone.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I got Whisper last October, already had Polly who is 12 and Beanie who is 7. I thought Polly would be the one to take time to adjust but how wrong I was. Beanie did not accept her at all in the beginning and it took about 5 - 6 MONTHS!! before I could really say he was ok with her being here and back to his normal self. Many a time I wondered if I had done the right thing by getting her and there were lots of stressful moments, but now although not best buddies they do play together sometimes, chasing each other around and hiding and pouncing on each other which is lovely to see. Hang in there, it will get better. I tried Zylkene but to no effect unfortunately


----------



## Banksy'sfriend (Jul 13, 2010)

Banksy is from a rescue - he is about 9? Not very playful before kitten came along. 
He reacts by either yowling and telling her off - ie cuffing her and then walking or trotting away. 
Or he has playfought with her and it has looked quite rough, lots of squeaking from little kitten -but she is always going back for more and he gets fed up. 
I am playing with her as much as I can, and giving him as much time as possible - fairly exhausting procedure!

I had hoped a new friend would distract him from his overgrooming habit but of course it is making it worse at present. 

I'm backing off letting them see much of each other now, and only letting them interact a little. They are fine when both being fed a treat. 
I did think of getting another kitten - would now have to be from a different litter - but not sure Banksy would copy any better - I'd have to keep him very apart from them...

Thanks for input - I will take it one day at a time I think and if a new home does become available for her, then will take a view as to what is best for both of them. 

BF


----------



## tenebre (Oct 25, 2012)

I currently have a four and a half month old kitten who is very hyper, constantly playfully biting and scratching and ignores me when i tell him off. [I know he ignores because sometimes he listens and stops and others he pauses with his mouth open and continues]

Would people advise for or against getting him a play mate? The play mate would be one of his brothers from his litter. I have also created a post on this with moe details

Thanks


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

My Dora absolutely hated Holly on sight to start with.Dora had always been number one so when i took in Holly it was almost all out war as far as Dora was concerned. I did wonder whether i had done the right thing as Dora was so put out and Holly was petrified of her,several months down the line its a different story. They groom each other,have play fights and generally love each other to bits. Dora was about 2 at the time and Holly only about 6 months,so a bit of a playful kitten.

It can work out.


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

I got 2 little kittens because I was told that two would play together and leave Old Cat alone. It's worked very well and Old Cat (16) just hisses if they take liberties. Is it too late for you to get a second kitten?


----------

